# Covid paid loa ?



## LoveBug615 (Jul 17, 2021)

Last December I took the 30 days vulnerable team member paid leave for covid. Is it possible to take a another one ?


----------



## DBZ (Jul 17, 2021)

Did you get your vaccine?


----------



## LoveBug615 (Jul 17, 2021)

Yeah. I just transferred stores and I’m freaking out bc someone reported a positive test the day I started. We just got the text this morning.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 17, 2021)

Stay calm. If you was working with tm, you be told what to do by your etl. Your new store doesn’t know you. Convid guidelines are posted in tmsc.
Wear a mask please.


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 17, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Stay calm. If you was working with tm, you be told what to do by your etl. Your new store doesn’t know you. Convid guidelines are posted in tmsc.
> Wear a mask please.


Not once was I told that I was working with a positive test tm, but I found out once they returned to work because the tm told me. This happened more than once. We got the text and that was it.  From there on it was pretty much a matter of watch for symptoms.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 17, 2021)

LoveBug615 said:


> Last December I took the 30 days vulnerable team member paid leave for covid. Is it possible to take a another one ?


No.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 17, 2021)

LoveBug615 said:


> Yeah. I just transferred stores and I’m freaking out bc someone reported a positive test the day I started. We just got the text this morning.


If they reported the day you started, you haven't even worked with them.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 17, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Not once was I told that I was working with a positive test tm, but I found out once they returned to work because the tm told me. This happened more than once. We got the text and that was it.  From there on it was pretty much a matter of watch for symptoms.


I was told when it happened to 2 different tm’s in a dept next to mine.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 17, 2021)

I know several team members in my store who had it and no one was notified who worked with them.  They only found out after the team members returned.


----------



## DC Diva (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m assuming since you qualified as vulnerable, you are vaccinated.  In which case, you should be fine.


----------



## Tacopie (Aug 20, 2021)

I was reading yesterday about the Covid benefits. What I got from reading everything is that if you get the vaccine all the paid time off is gone even if you get covid or have symptoms.  I did have 2 shots 2 months ago and recently tested positive and was ill but I will not receive any pay.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 20, 2021)

Tacopie said:


> I was reading yesterday about the Covid benefits. What I got from reading everything is that if you get the vaccine all the paid time off is gone even if you get covid or have symptoms.  I did have 2 shots 2 months ago and recently tested positive and was ill but I will not receive any pay.


To get paid for the shot & being sick due to covid, tell your hr asap.


----------



## Tacopie (Aug 20, 2021)

Tacopie said:


> You don’t get paid for Covid leave if you get Covid and are vaccinated.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 20, 2021)

The info in your screenshot is about the vulnerable TM LOA, has nothing to do with someone who has covid.


----------



## StyleStar (Aug 20, 2021)

All that says is you aren't able to receive the 30 day paid vulnerable leave.... u still get paid if u test positive.


----------



## Far from newbie (Aug 20, 2021)

I tested positive, was out for 14 days.  Could not get paid because did not submit the proof in time to Reed group.  Gave up trying to get anything in writing from the hospital after multiple unsuccessful attempts.


----------



## Tacopie (Aug 24, 2021)

I had two questions.
1. Who starts the process of a TM getting paid for a positive test? Me or HR. If it’s me then how?
2. Is it private information that I have tested positive? I told the leader on duty when I called off. I couldn’t get in touch with HR yet and my emails are unread  (which is usual for our HR) Everyone. I mean everyone knows. Which I would have told anyone anyway. Just curious if it’s suppose to be confidential.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 24, 2021)

1. Call pay and benefits, but HR gets it rolling 

2. Absolutely should be confidential.


----------

